# greetings from sunny florida



## johnz (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi folks, I have been enjoying the forum for about a month now. I have been using an electric ecb since i live in a condo, no fire allowed. It works great for fish though and the ribs and chicken arent bad either.


----------



## smokebuzz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome, glad you found us and joined.


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome JohnZ -

Glad you decided to come in and say hello. We have lots of electric smokers here they make good Q too. You may have to construct some sort of wind block for winter but you'll do just fine. Enjoy!


----------



## smoke freak (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome!
 and ditto the wind block. I built one for my stick burner to protect it from the Kansas winds. Wind is not our friend


----------



## meowey (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Enjoy the forum!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

 Regards,

 Meowey


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi JohnZ!...Welcome to the SMF!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...Glad to have you aboard!...You're gonna love it here...


Until later...


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome from a fellow Floridian. I'm up in the panhandle where love bugs are currently covering everything. I really hate those things .... how about you... where in Florida? 
      Don't forget to check out Jeff's smoking training session and by all means, let's see lots of posts.


----------



## t-bone tim (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, lookin forward to your posts ,see ya in the forums !


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF family
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Be sure to check out Jeff's 5-day ecourse
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 lots of good info in there.


----------



## cheech (Sep 23, 2007)

One of the things that I learned is that it is tough to get a good smoke ring when using an electric.

I believe it was Jim Minion who mentioned that adding a chunk of charcoal will help with this.

For what it is worth.



Welcome to the forum


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 23, 2007)

welcome to smf johnz.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 23, 2007)

Glad you've decided to join the SMF. Good idea to go with the electric, under your living conditions you could have easily said "forget it". You''ll learn a lot from the folks here, they a friendly and willing to help out another member or friend.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 23, 2007)

He's in Tampa, I hate love bugs and my son is taking my RV to Topsail tomorrow and I now it will be a mess


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 23, 2007)

Johnz, welcome to the SMF, some of the members are having a get together in your area in Oct. FlaGriller is holding it, maybe you can hook up with them.
Sounds like it will be a great time They are calling it the Florida Smoke Out


----------



## chadpole (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad you found us.


----------



## bullmastiff (Sep 24, 2007)

Hello, and welcome to SMF! If you are in the Tampa Bay area you should try to make it out to Brandon for the Smoke Out.



It's not love bug season your RV should be alright.


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 24, 2007)

Welcome to the fold johnz, glad you joined us!


----------



## vlap (Sep 24, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!
 We are having a florida smoke out where any and all floridians are invited to smoke some good food! It should be a great day! Check out the following thread.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=8619
Look in the events section for a few more threads on the smoke out!


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 24, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.   Definitely come to the smoke out if you are able.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 24, 2007)

In lower AL and the Florida panhandle it is full blown Love Bug season


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 24, 2007)

Bullmastiff,
     You may be right for Palmetto regarding the Love Bugs, but I assure you that here on the coast, they are out in the thousands. *THEY ARE IN SEASON HERE.*


----------



## doc (Sep 24, 2007)

Welcome JohnZ! Good  to have another FL boy in our ranks. Heck, we may be able to give those Michiganders a run for their money! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Welcome  aboard SMF!


----------



## vlap (Sep 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear you got the love bugs bad up there. It is clear here.


----------



## scotty (Sep 25, 2007)

The lovebugs finally stopped here. 

Good luck smoking


----------



## flash (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome from another Floridian. Just alittle north of you. Go University of South Florida  and Go Gators 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 Love bugs are hitting us full force here too.


----------



## kew_el_steve (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't know why they're not here in Panama City. It's plenty warm here; hit 92 today. They're around tho. People coming to the Navy base here have their cars absolutely plastered. Business is good for the car washes.


----------



## johnz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi folks, thanks for the warm smokey reception. I have not seen any bugs here yet but we carried some home on the bumper from georgia a couple of weeks ago. We stopped for gas on the way home and the pump was covered with them. I have never seen so many before.
 I am looking forward to the smokeout, it sounds like a great time.

John


----------



## flagriller (Oct 3, 2007)

Yup, great time.  You are bringing the family right


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF!


----------

